# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Entry level Job opportunities for optometrist

## ubaid

Hello 
My name is ubaid ur Rahman.i am living in spain.i have completed Master in advance clinical optometry.
i am seeking for entry level job opportunities for optical assistant( having one and half years experience).
Need employer sponsorship 
if there is any available position please PM me.
Thank You so much

----------

